# Nails to tails fishing tournament



## BAV2016 (Jun 3, 2016)

30th annual builders association nails to tails fishing tournament in port o connor tx. Tournament open to anyone. Early registration is $350 late registration is $375 up to 4 anglers on the vessel. Kayaks are allowed. Please contact the builders association for more details and to register. 
361-578-7711 or [email protected]


----------

